
A Tennessee clinic swindled the military out of $65M. This is how it got caught - howard941
https://www.tennessean.com/story/news/investigations/2019/02/08/tennessee-doctors-marines-pain-cream-scam-tricare-choice-md/640537002/
======
ilamont
_Because every mix is unique, compounded medicines are not reviewed by the
Food and Drug Administration and often cost much more than standard medicine._

So this is why my local pharmacy prominently advertises compounded medicines.

Regarding the lack of regulation: There was a scandal in my state a few years
back involving a compounding center in which patients died:
[https://www.metrowestdailynews.com/news/20170626/framingham-...](https://www.metrowestdailynews.com/news/20170626/framingham-
pharmacy-exec-barry-cadden-gets-9-years-in-meninigitis-case)

